# What email service do you guys use?



## Zach (Jun 6, 2013)

I've used Outlook and Google Apps so far, both of which we're having random issues with SMTP authentication in WHMCS.  I've opened several support tickets with Google and basically just gave up on Outlook.  What do you guys use for your SMTP/WHMCS Email service?  I'm trying out SendGrid now so hopefully that's a bit better.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 6, 2013)

Literally 5 minutes ago I was having problems with Outlook. Not receiving any emails, but I am able to send emails.


----------



## mikho (Jun 6, 2013)

Local smtp on the same server as the whmcs installation.


----------



## Zach (Jun 6, 2013)

mikho said:


> Local smtp on the same server as the whmcs installation.


I'd set up our own SMTP server but I feel more comfortable using a hosted service


----------



## Tux (Jun 6, 2013)

I know there's a few hosts using Amazon SES.

If you meant personal email, I normally used Gmail but since have started switching to my own mail server.


----------



## johnlth93 (Jun 6, 2013)

msn/outlook (now) for private use and gmail for 3rd party domain use


----------



## jarland (Jun 6, 2013)

We use mandrill for outgoing e-mails from WHMCS. Haven't had a single issue.


----------



## George_Fusioned (Jun 6, 2013)

jarland said:


> We use mandrill for outgoing e-mails from WHMCS. Haven't had a single issue.


Same here, mandrill FTW!


----------



## Zach (Jun 6, 2013)

jarland said:


> We use mandrill for outgoing e-mails from WHMCS. Haven't had a single issue.


Cool, thanks Jarland!  Their iOS app looks pretty awesome


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm using SendGrid for WHMCS.  I use google apps for most other things + my own hosted solution.  My favorite email client right now for windows is PostBox.


----------



## GenHost (Jun 6, 2013)

We use Sendgrid for Hostbill transactional mail, and Office 365 for actuall staff email. (Most people find this funny, since we are Google Apps partners).


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 6, 2013)

Using hotmail/outlook for inbound stuff and Mandrill for outbound. Hotmail/Outlook has super stupid restrictions on how often it can pull, so it's pretty bad for inbound stuff but it works for the most part. Just tack on a notice to emails to open a ticket rather than reply. Def need a better solution for inbound, but Mandrill is great outbound for us.


----------



## perennate (Jun 6, 2013)

Postfix + Dovecot + Thunderbird


----------



## drmike (Jun 6, 2013)

Can someone here who is using outsourced solution like Mandrill for broadcasting emails and another service for incoming emails explain their DNS setup for email ?

Guess I am interested in seeing how folks are configuring things where they have two email send servers (say Mandrill + internal system).  Before I try something and break things   Not using Mandrill for WHCMS, but similar concept (non hosting related).


----------



## john (Jun 6, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Can someone here who is using outsourced solution like Mandrill for broadcasting emails and another service for incoming emails explain their DNS setup for email ?
> 
> Guess I am interested in seeing how folks are configuring things where they have two email send servers (say Mandrill + internal system).  Before I try something and break things   Not using Mandrill for WHCMS, but similar concept (non hosting related).


We use Google Apps for incoming and Mandrill for sending. MX records are directed at Google. We have two DKIM keys added on our DNS, one for Google and one for Mandrill. Our SPF settings include both Google's list and Mandrill's list. WHMCS is configured to Mandrill's SMTP server. Does that clarify it for you?


----------



## drmike (Jun 6, 2013)

john said:


> We use Google Apps for incoming and Mandrill for sending. MX records are directed at Google. We have two DKIM keys added on our DNS, one for Google and one for Mandrill. Our SPF settings include both Google's list and Mandrill's list. WHMCS is configured to Mandrill's SMTP server. Does that clarify it for you?


That sounds real good and the "latest" sanity things in place.  I'd thank you, but out of Thanks for the day, darn limits 

Anyone else doing a dual outgoing email server setup --- like this?

server ---> local mail server (SMTP)

server ---> Mandrill (broadcast emails) (SMTP)

server ---> IMAP/POP3 remote provider (Google Apps for examples)

Wondering how that dual outgoing email server should be handled properly DNS wise these days so everything kosher, reverse DNS is fine, nothing gets hung, blocked, etc.


----------



## Zach (Jun 7, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> That sounds real good and the "latest" sanity things in place.  I'd thank you, but out of Thanks for the day, darn limits
> 
> Anyone else doing a dual outgoing email server setup --- like this?
> 
> ...


Interesting!  I actually decided to go with Mandrill, it has a nice iOS app and has been working great so far.  I stuck with Google Apps for our contact/company mail because the support is great.  Other than within WHMCS, I've had no issues with Google Apps.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Jun 7, 2013)

For my personal e-mail:

VPS

128Mb Ram

10Gb HD

100Mbit (100GB BW, Use maybe 20GB)

Debian 6 32bit 

Sendmail + RBLS + Spamassassin + Tweaking For SMTP/SMTPS

Dovecot for IMAP/IMAPS/POP3/POP3S

Squirrelmail as a webmail interface

10 accounts. 

~$4.00/month ,  06:58:50 up 359 days, 16:30

Works great.

Cheers!


----------



## DamienSB (Jun 7, 2013)

We host our own instance of Microsoft Exchange 2010. We used rackspace's hosted exchange but we decided to go with self-managed because of active directory integration.


----------

